# Upanishad (Hindu Word)



## Anak

Is there an English version for this word?  It means a compilation of Hindu scriptures.  My guess is that it would not translate but I just need to be sure.


----------



## Dlyons

Anak said:


> Is there an English version for this word?  It means a compilation of Hindu scriptures.  My guess is that it would not translate but I just need to be sure.



It's used untranslated.


----------



## sinclair001

Hola:
Aporto que también la palabra se escribe UPANISAD (en el idioma original devanagari) y significa literalmente en español "sentarse más bajo que el otro (para aprender sus enseñanzas)" 
!Esto es nuevo para mí!
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upanishad


----------



## sinclair001

Sorry Anak, in english:
This word is also written as UPANISAD (in the original language devanagari) and literally means "to be sit nether than the other (for better learning of sb teachings).
!This translation us new for me!
The link in the previous post is for the spanish version, but the english one can be selected in the options of Wikipedia.
_I am not a native, excuse for any mistake_
Sinclair001


----------



## RAMKALI

Hola Anak, Upanishad es el nombre propio de la colección y por no debería traducirse. Si necesitas que entiendan el significado te sugiero que pongas una nota a pie de página del traductor explicando que es una compilación de libros sagrados antiguos de los Hindus


----------



## sinclair001

(...) libros sagrados antiguos de los *hindúes *
*hindú**.*
(Del fr. _hindou_).

*1. *adj. Natural de la India. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.
*3. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo al hinduismo.
*4. *adj. Partidario del hinduismo o adepto a él.


----------

